# Varta nur Abzocke ?



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Der Kurs der Varta Aktie stürzt heute 15,5% ab , was ist da los ?

Glaub die ham doch nix auf die Reihe bekommen  was Accu´s angeht . Glaub die fallen wieder auf 20 €

Klar , mit Bleiakkus kennen die sich aus  ,  aber Hightech ...hmmm


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Januar 2020)

Varta: Analysten reagieren – Verschiedene Szenarien moeglich › sharedeals.de

3 Minuten Google-Suche.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> tut mir echt Leid das ich dich entäuschen  mußte , aber wir sind hier in einem Hardwareforum .



Ich denke eine deiner Antworten fasst meine Antwort zu dieser Frage (???) ganz gut zusammen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Ich meine ,  wenn man deutsche Nachrichten schaut  , jaa...   dann erwarte ich gerade was Brsennachrichten angeht auch das das zu Sprache kommt  ,   und nicht so ein Verspäteter scheiß   den man sich selber noch raussuchen muß   .  

Ich bin jetzt nicht betroffen   ,  Aber die börsennachrichten sind sowas von *******  ....


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich denke eine deiner Antworten fasst meine Antwort zu dieser Frage (???) ganz gut zusammen



'Bist du ein scheiß Stalker? ,   und speichert ihr alles was zu meinen Ungunsten ausgelegt werden kann ? 

Oder seid ihr einfach nur Erbsenzähler was freie Meinung angeht ?


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. Januar 2020)

Was soll mit Varta sein? Die Aktie war/ist eben nur überbewertet und das wird sich jetzt irgendwann einpegeln? Wenn du am Zenith eingekauft hast, dann verabscheide dich von deinem Geld. Identisches ist mir in den 90ern mit Nokia und Telekom passiert. Erfahrung bildet.

Außerdem ist Varta cool, ich habe da meine Technikerarbeit gemacht, Hightech haben die sehr wohl


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

hab ich mein Techniker da gemacht


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an sat1 .  damals mit Martina Hill , die immer die Börsensprecherin gemacht hat   ...   zu  geil  xD


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 'Bist du ein scheiß Stalker?


Deine pers. Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ,   und speichert ihr alles was zu meinen Ungunsten ausgelegt werden kann ?


Deine zum großteil sinnlosen Threads sind allseits bekannt



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr einfach nur Erbsenzähler was freie Meinung angeht ?


Du kannst doch deine Meinung äußern...
Aber du brauchst nicht erwarten für jeden Thread einen Keks als Belohnung zu kriegen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

ja  , aber dein Beitrag war nicht wirklich fördernd  . 

sowas solltest du einfach mal lassen .  

Da hat mir HenneHuhn sein Betrag schon besser gefallen  :   

Varta: Analysten reagieren – Varta: Analysten reagieren – Verschiedene Szenarien moeglich › sharedeals.de

3 Minuten Google-Suche.

leider alles zu spät   ,   ^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> hab ich mein Techniker da gemacht



du auch ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Von KUKA hört man auch nix mehr in den Nachrichten   ^^^  ,  aber ein  thread in den Börsennachrichten wäre es schon wert  ^^


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich meine ,  wenn man deutsche Nachrichten schaut  , jaa...   dann erwarte ich gerade was Brsennachrichten angeht auch das das zu Sprache kommt  ,   und nicht so ein Verspäteter scheiß   den man sich selber noch raussuchen muß   .
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht betroffen   ,  Aber die börsennachrichten sind sowas von *******  ....


Wenn Du  an der Börse rumspielst, dann sollten "deutsche Nachrichten" nicht Deine bevorzugte Quelle sein. In der Tagesschau wirst Du wohl abends um 20 Uhr kaum zeitnahe Infos erhalten, wenn schon nicht mehr gehandelt wird. Und natürlich musst Du Dir solche Sachen selbst raussuchen. Du spekulierst ja auch und willst fürs "Nichtstun" Geld abgreifen und Dich nicht ernsthaft am Unternehmen beteiligen, oder? Da sollten ein paar Recherchen am Tag schon eingeplant werden.

Aber mit der Einstellung prophezeie ich Dir jetzt schon, dass Du an der Börse richtig auf die Schnauze fällst. 

Btw: Gewöhne Dir mal einen passenden Ton an. Andere hier als "Scheiß Stalker" zu bezeichnen ist sicher nicht von den Forenregeln abgedeckt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Martina Hills Börsenweißheiten  :  YouTube 

Ohne Worte ....   zu geil  , aber  so labern die echt wenn man sich Börsennachrichten anschaut auf NTV oder N24  .....echt funny

Martina Hill  zu geil für diese Welt   xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du  an der Börse rumspielst, dann sollten "deutsche Nachrichten" nicht Deine bevorzugte Quelle sein. In der Tagesschau wirst Du wohl abends um 20 Uhr kaum zeitnahe Infos erhalten, wenn schon nicht mehr gehandelt wird. Und natürlich musst Du Dir solche Sachen selbst raussuchen. Du spekulierst ja auch und willst fürs "Nichtstun" Geld abgreifen und Dich nicht ernsthaft am Unternehmen beteiligen, oder? Da sollten ein paar Recherchen am Tag schon eingeplant werden.
> 
> Aber mit der Einstellung prophezeie ich Dir jetzt schon, dass Du an der Börse richtig auf die Schnauze fällst.
> 
> Btw: Gewöhne Dir mal einen passenden Ton an. Andere hier als "Scheiß Stalker" zu bezeichnen ist sicher nicht von den Forenregeln abgedeckt.




Der hat aber meinen Text von über 1,5 Monaten gespeichert um mir den dann wieder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wieder reinzudrücken !  Von daher ist Stalker gerechtfertigt  ;


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Der hat aber meinen Text von über 1,5 Monaten gespeichert um mir den dann wieder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wieder reinzudrücken !  Von daher ist Stalker gerechtfertigt  ;


Dein Post ist vom 07.01.2020 und nicht mal eine Woche alt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/558662-zeit-2.html#post10160347

Keine Ahnung was mit Deinem Kalender nicht stimmt. Und btw: Ich konnte mich ohne Mühen an denselben Post erinnern. Das hat nix mit "stalken" zu tun. Deine sinnfreien Threads sind hier nun einmal "bekannt" oder auch "auffällig". Kannst Du Dir aussuchen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

wie die Zeit vergeht ....

dann nehm ich :   bekannt xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

back to topic  

hat Varta Müll gebaut ?

Deutsche Aktien , was für eine Seifenblase  ....bluuub

Den ganzen Thread`s  könnt ihr gern an die möchtegern Politiker schicken.

Die sind so blöd und denken nur an die Steuern  ,  wie man nochmehr rausholen kann bis es zum Bürgerkrieg kommt   ,   aber ans eigene Volk das es denen gut geht   denken die nicht  ....

Wenn die horrenden Steuren dann wenigstens richtig und sinnvoll eingesetzt werden würden   ,  hätte kein deutscher was dagegen  .

ZB : Kupfer in MRSA verseuchten Krankenhäusern einzusetzen  ,  oder mehr Gebildete   ^^   ... frag mich immernoch wo die 300.000 Ärzte aus Rumänien heute geblieben sind    ...

Für eine ehrliche gebildete Fachkraft aus dem Ausland  ,  muss man glaub mindestens  1000 ungebildete einplanen die in Deutschland nur Kinder machen wollen   ,  und 20% von denen verticken Drogen  .
Und die wollen auch massenhaft Kinder machen .... Und soviel kann der eine ehrliche garnicht erwirtschaften  .. , nichtmal wenn er Arzt ist und 100% seines Lohnes abgibt  .

Beste Idee ever  ...............


----------



## Scubaman (13. Januar 2020)

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ohne Inhalt, nur Polemik



Wie man von Varta Aktien auf Steuern und Bürgerkrieg kommt erschließt sich mir nicht...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Januar 2020)

Scubaman schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
> 
> 
> 
> Wie man von Varta Aktien auf Steuern und Bürgerkrieg kommt erschließt sich mir nicht...



ja stimmt .  ist bestimmt ein anderes Thema  

Aber trotzdem sind deutsche Aktien Müll ,  siehste ja 

Vielleicht hat Varta ein vom Staat angeheuerter Chinese gekauft   ,  rein wegen der Technologie   bzw dem Wissen   .   Geld spielt da erstmal keine Rolle!  

Und dann wird es so gehn wie mit KUKA


----------



## INU.ID (13. Januar 2020)

*Ich mach hier dann mal zu...

*closed**


----------

